# E8400 C0 vs. E0



## SANEagent (Sep 29, 2008)

If I can switch it out, should I? 

I have 4.0Ghz stable on 1.35v with the C0....what would I be looking at with the E0 if I change it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

E0 is a good deal better of an ocer and uses a tad less volts. most E0's do 4.6-4.8ghz


----------



## SANEagent (Sep 29, 2008)

wow...well in that case lol.  

My brother wanted the same CPU I have and he had the good fortune of getting the E0....he said I can change it out for free with my C0...looks like Im doing that tomorrow = )

I mean, I would be happy with 4.5.  Are those speeds on air or water fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

be sure to have good cooling though. good luck 

we have a thread on OCing the E0 chips if you need help


----------



## SANEagent (Sep 29, 2008)

sweet thanks.  How do you think a blue orb 2 will hold up?  I have great case air flow too.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 29, 2008)

There's talk that E0's are slow clock for clock than C0 , because of loosened timings in cache .Beware .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

eh... not a great cooler there. you may think about getting something like the Xigmatek HDT-s1283.


----------



## SANEagent (Sep 29, 2008)

I have been wanting to do water cooling for a while now....so I might just stay with the 4.0Ghz C0 for now while I save up for my second HD4850 toxic and pay off my blu ray drive and new HD. 

Then I can take on the new project with water cooling and the E0.

How much slower clock for clock is it?  Im guessing not enough that 500 Mhz wont make up for it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

thats crap from what i have expericenced. i have owned tons of C0 and C1 e8xxx chips and now i have had a few E0's and i have not even noticed a difference. i have had some pretty wild OCs too.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=574883


----------



## Kursah (Sep 29, 2008)

I've dealt with some C0's and own an E0, really...at 4.0+ who cares if it's a little slower clock-for-clock? Is your game going to lose FPS? no. Depending on what you use your rig for, really do you think you will notice such a difference? Benchmarks don't do it for me...even if it's true that E0's are slower due to higher latencies in the cache, even at 3.33GHz the e8600 is a fast chip, and since E0's seem to be capable of higher OC's, I don't really think many will truly be bothered by it. I have yet to do comparison results, and really as a gamer, the news of an E0 being slightly slower clock-for-clock but more capable of higher-clocks at less voltage still sounds like a damn good chip.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 29, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> There's talk that E0's are slow clock for clock than C0 , because of loosened timings in cache .Beware .



Yeah, the L1 cache is slower on the EO chips. Clock for clock, the EO's are slower in real world performance. I've read this in several articles. Not that it really matters, considering the insane clocks both the EO and CO provide.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

this doesnt display any hesitation to kick ass....


----------



## ariff_tech (Sep 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> this doesnt display any hesitation to kick ass....







How u do that,

ati 4870X2 + 4870 + 8800GTS????

what windows version u used,
what mobo u used,
and how????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

7

p5q3

install and enable


----------



## KBD (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a question about the E0 chips, when buying a CPU through an etailer how would i know that i'm getting an E0? I dont think newegg would be able to tell me, right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

you wont. get one from microcenter. the E0 is in the small box.


----------



## KBD (Sep 29, 2008)

i never shopped there before, i should find out if there is one in my area.What do you mean the E0 is in a small box? Is it diffrent than the 8400 C0 intel retail box?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

C0 comes in the regular intel cpu box. E0 comes in the new smaller box.


----------



## KBD (Sep 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> C0 comes in the regular intel cpu box. E0 comes in the new smaller box.



ahhh, i see, didnt know that


----------

